# Summer School Aug 1 -9



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2007)

Any one have a week of vacation left? Check out this link for info about Haddington House Summer School course for this year.

http://www.haddingtonhouse.org/

I can not take off enough time to go for the entire week but I will be there for the one day (8 hr) wookshop "Introduction to...".

E-mail for details and a brochure, it runs from Aug 1 through 9. Cost is very cheap. $225 for credit $100 for audit and only $75 for a dorm room!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 16, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Any one have a week of vacation left? Check out this link for info about Haddington House Summer School course for this year.
> 
> http://www.haddingtonhouse.org/
> 
> I can not take off enough time to go for the entire week but I will be there for the one day (8 hr) wookshop "Introduction to...".



A 'wookshop', eh? Taught by Chewie himself?

9:00 Coffee

9:30 "Introduction to the Covenant of Wooks"? 

10:30 "Avoiding Wooks-righteousness"?

11:30 "The proper place of Good Wooks in a Christian Walk"?

...

?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

Kevin -- It may be tempting to resort to the Chewbacca Defense right now, but let me urge you - don't do it! _It does not make sense!_ As Princess Leia once said, "I'd just as soon kiss a Wookiee!"


----------

